# Anfängerfrage:String in float umwandeln



## Alex_Groß (23. Sep 2010)

Hallo, ich habe folgendes Problem:
ich habe ein eingabefeld, wo man die zahlen eingibt. das können sowohl ganze  als aus  dezimale zahle sein. ich möchte die aber in eine DB als float-Wert speichern. Wenn aber String keine Zahl ist wird meine JSP den Fehler anzeigen, was ich eigentlich vermeiden möchte;

[JAVA=42]  
        String menge_1="blabla";
          try  {

              float menge1 = Float.parseFloat(menge_1);

       }  catch (NullPointerException npe)  {

         name = "Ihre Mengenangaben waren keine Zahlen";
          System.out.println(npe);
       }

          [/code]

ich möchte nur das meine JSP eine fehlermeldung anzeigt, und nicht den ganzen kram.


----------



## SlaterB (23. Sep 2010)

welchen Kram?, das System.out.println ist doch in der HTML-Antwort beim Client sicher nicht zu sehen,
was genau anzuzeigen ist, solltest du programmieren

falls 'Kram' der normale Inhalt der JSP ist, so sei erwähnt, dass es allgemein günstig ist, sämliche Prüfungen, Entscheidungen und sonstwie wichtigen Dinge in einem Servlet zu erledigen,
welches dann an ein richtiges JSP oder eine allgemeine Seite für Login oder Fehlermeldung leitet

sicherlich sollte man dennoch auch innerhalb der JSP auf fehlerhafte Verarbeitung reagieren und die Anzeige umändern können,
dazu kann ich grad nix sagen


----------



## mare (24. Sep 2010)

Du könntest die Eingabe mit regulären Ausdrücken vorher checken, beispielsweise nur Zahlen von 0-9 und Punkt und Komma und alle Kommata nachher in Punkte umwandeln mit replace oder so.
Du kannst die regulären Ausdrücke auch mit Javascript schon vorab behandeln, sodass der User gar keine Möglichkeit hat eine Anfrage zu senden.


----------

